# Columbus, GA, F, B/T (Another one)



## chiefbrody (Jun 23, 2011)

Type: Dog
Breed: Shepherd
Sex: F
Age: 
Color: Blk/Tan
Size: Large
Coat: Harsh
Run # 18
Log ID: 08122011-207
Tag # 239
Date Impounded: 08/11/2011
Date Adoptable: 08/17/2011

Impounded Animals | Animal Care & Control :: Columbus, Georgia Consolidated Government

**Once dogs are released for adoption they have very little time at the shelter before being PTS.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------

